# [association] un club gentoo dans le nord

## anti-conformiste

Bonjour,

J'ouvre un thread pour faire une proposition officielle quant à la création d'un club d'entraide gentoo dans la région nord/Pas-de-Calais.

Le but est de réunir des passionnés de tous ages et de tous horizons autour de linux et gentoo plus spécifiquement.

L'idée c'est de passer un peu de bon temps autour d'une passion commune tout en apportant ses compétences et son expérience dans le but de les échanger avec d'autres...

Si vous êtes de la région et que l'idée vous intéresse, venez me dire ce que vous en pensez !!!   :Very Happy: 

J'attends vos suggestions...   :Cool: 

----------

## geekounet

Ya déjà le LUG Linux62 si ça te dit. Je les ai rencontré aux FOSDEM, et il sont très sympas  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Je trouve cette idée étrange ... D'accord ceci n'est qu'un forum, mais c'est exactement ce que tu veux ... Donc, je n'en vois pas trop l'intérret ... De plus, comme Linux, le fait de "s'étendre" fera perdre de la force à l'organisation principale ...

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ya déjà le LUG Linux62 si ça te dit. Je les ai rencontré aux FOSDEM, et il sont très sympas 

 

Merci pour le tuyau.

Je suis déjà tombé sur leur site il y a quelque temps en cherchant des clubs.

Je pense que je vais y adhérer. Mais ça serait bien de continuer à développer et à encourager ce genre d'initiative.

Je me trouve à St-Omer, au milieu de la région. On pourrait faire des rencontre inter-asso ou d'autres manifs sympas.

En plus pour ceux qui n'habitent ni sur la cote ni sur lille ça pourrait-etre "pratique" pour l'acces.

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Je trouve cette idée étrange ... D'accord ceci n'est qu'un forum, mais c'est exactement ce que tu veux ... Donc, je n'en vois pas trop l'intérret ... De plus, comme Linux, le fait de "s'étendre" fera perdre de la force à l'organisation principale ...

 

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gardel_

Eh bien il veut dire que ce forum remplit déjà les fonctions que tu cites : « passer un peu de bon temps autour d'une passion commune tout en apportant ses compétences et son expérience dans le but de les échanger avec d'autres », donc à quoi bon créer un club si il existe déjà ce forum ? Surtout que si tout le monde fait son club dans son coin, il y aura forcément peu de monde dans chaque club, et à l'instar de la confiture qu'on étale, qu'on étale, qu'on étale, les forces diminues autant et on n'avance plus, on devient faibles. Donc, il vaut mieux un seul gros club qui réunit toute la francophonie, pour une meilleur efficacité, et ce club, il existe déjà : c'est ce forum.

----------

## ghoti

Pourquoi bouder les initiatives régionales ? De la diversité, que diable !   :Razz: 

Ca ne fera pas avancer le schilimiliblck d'affirmer envers et contre tout que fgo est le forum ultime (même si c'est vrai  :Wink: )

Non, vas-y, anti-conformiste, même si ton nord est mon sud et qu'on entend beaucoup parler des ch'tis ces temps-ci (hein m'biloute !  :Wink: )

----------

## gglaboussole

Moi aussi je vois pas de quoi "blamer" anti-conformiste, si une asso spécifique à gentoo se montait dans ma région je serais ravi d'y participer...l'échange de proximité, la possibilité de se rencontrer et de discuter de gentoo autour d'une bonne bière ça peut être très sympa !

----------

## loopx

attention, je ne blame personne.... Force est de constater que, à comparer à l'OS Linux, tout est "éparpillé"; bon j'abuse parce que il n'y a rien a craindre (ca va pas breaker gentoo.org ^^) mais c'est juste pour vous faire imaginer que ca risque d'etre une "petite" communauté gentoo qui va fonctionné un temps, puis qui va disparaitre...

En fait, le mieux, ce serait de faire un truc pour regrouper ce genre de "communauté" au sein de la "vrai" communauté Gentoo. J'avais déjà parlé de ca (section OFF .. truc du genre) qui a été rejetté ... pourtant, cela serait tellement plus simple, et un coup d'oeil à un endroit = on voit tout (et on en oublie pas, comme les recherches de googles qui peuvent s'avérer infructueuse ...).

Je suis pour ce genre de mouvement, mais contre les dépenses énergétiques inutiles; si t'es sur de ton coup, fait le   :Smile:       mais ca me désolerais de voir ta petite communauté disparaitre exactement à cause de ce que je viens de dire ...

Exemple: regarde les autres distro "simple" ou on vois du ubuntu à gauche et à droite ... c'est tellement éparpillé que au final, on obtiens pas l'aide requise (bon, j'abuse peut etre ausi). Je suis "centraliste", pour moi, il faut absolument que TOUT ce qui est pareil se regroupe à un meme endroit (ex: un lien à un endroit ...).   heu, je ne suis pas raciste hein   :Laughing:    c'est juste dans l'intérret des "demandeurs d'aide".

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> c'est juste pour vous faire imaginer que ca risque d'etre une "petite" communauté gentoo qui va fonctionné un temps, puis qui va disparaitre...

 

Et alors ? Pendant sa courte existence, elle aura peut-être permis d'attirer doucement de nouveaux membres qui autrement auraient été rebutés par la grosse machine gentoo ...   :Smile: 

Et puis, crois-tu vraiment que la communauté gentoo a toujours existé et existera à jamais ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> En fait, le mieux, ce serait de faire un truc pour regrouper ce genre de "communauté" au sein de la "vrai" communauté Gentoo. 

 

Une sorte d'URSS, quoi : un gros noyau dictatorial entouré de satellites qu'on s'empresserait de mettre au pas au moindre écart ...   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> pourtant, cela serait tellement plus simple, et un coup d'oeil à un endroit = on voit tout 

 

Oui mais une communauté régionale, ce n'est pas uniquement un forum et de la doc !

Il y a aussi les particularités locales qui unissent les gens d'une région et facilitent la communication.

Il y a aussi la proximité : avec un gros noyau central, comment vas-tu t'y prendre pour organiser une install-party ? Remplir une demande en 5 exemplaires 3 ans à l'avance ?

 *Quote:*   

> pour moi, il faut absolument que TOUT ce qui est pareil se regroupe à un meme endroit 

 

En ce qui me concerne, je préfère au contraire pouvoir recouper l'information à partir de diverses sources à priori indépendantes. Il m'arrive souvent de trouver des infos ailleurs que sur fgo ou bugzilla, ne serait-ce simplement dû au fait que le moteur de recherche de google est tout de même largement mieux foutu que celui de fgo !

Et quoi qu'on en pense, les forums des autres distros regorgent également d'informations précieuse qu'on ne trouve pas nécessairement chez gentoo, ou alors présentées autrement !

Parfois, on trouve aussi des infos incomplètes ou contradictoires. Il est intéressant de pouvoir les confronter : ça force à réfléchir et à ne pas appliquer bêtement des recettes auxquelles on ne comprend rien   :Wink: 

Enfin, les "grosses organisations" sont souvent dotées d'une énorme inertie. C'est à la fois un bien et un mal.

D'accord, la communauté gentoo ne risque pas de disparaître du jour au lendemain et c'est rassurant, quelque-part.

Par contre, les nouvelles idées mettent parfois beaucoup de temps à se mettre en place, et c'est dommage.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Pourquoi ne pas voir du coté du CLX ? (Club LinuX du Nord/Pas de calais :p)

http://clx.anet.fr/spip/index.php

Les réunions du Mardi :

http://clx.anet.fr/spip/article.php3?id_article=70

Voilà  :Wink: 

@+,

Guile.

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *loopx wrote:*   

> attention, je ne blame personne.... Force est de constater que, à comparer à l'OS Linux, tout est "éparpillé"; bon j'abuse parce que il n'y a rien a craindre (ca va pas breaker gentoo.org ^^) mais c'est juste pour vous faire imaginer que ca risque d'etre une "petite" communauté gentoo qui va fonctionné un temps, puis qui va disparaitre...
> 
> En fait, le mieux, ce serait de faire un truc pour regrouper ce genre de "communauté" au sein de la "vrai" communauté Gentoo. J'avais déjà parlé de ca (section OFF .. truc du genre) qui a été rejetté ... pourtant, cela serait tellement plus simple, et un coup d'oeil à un endroit = on voit tout (et on en oublie pas, comme les recherches de googles qui peuvent s'avérer infructueuse ...).
> 
> Je suis pour ce genre de mouvement, mais contre les dépenses énergétiques inutiles; si t'es sur de ton coup, fait le        mais ca me désolerais de voir ta petite communauté disparaitre exactement à cause de ce que je viens de dire ...
> ...

 

Mais ce résonnement est la parfaite illustration de l'isolement généré par les réseaux comme Internet. Dans un monde qui communique de plus en plus on voit des gens de plus en plus seuls parler à leur téléphone et à leur ordinateur! Certes c'est une révolution et comme beaucoup, je ne peux plus faire sans. Mais la chaleur humaine, la coloration d'une explication personnalisée, les rencontres le feeling et tous les sentiments qui nous habitent ne peuvent  vivre à travers un forum. C'était une parenthèse que je tiens absolument à refermer afin que cette proposition de club ne tourne pas à la divergence d'opinions entre le réel et le virtuel.

Quant à la question est-ce que c'est utile, est-ce que ça durera, c'est une fausse question : dès lors que tu nais, tu es condamné à mourir. Alors à quoi bon vivre ...?

Enfin, la connaissance est dans le partage, pas dans la concentration où alors tu n'a pas bien saisi l'esprit libre : il ne s'agit pas de l'effondrement d'IBM du debut des année 80 à cause d'un mastodonte hyper destructuré qui part dans tous les sens, mais d'un club de quelques pauvres ames qui n'ont d'autres prétention que la détente et le contact.

Remettons les choses dans leur contexte : il s'agit bien ici de tailler une bavette, refaire le monde autour d'une biere tout en se demandant pourqoui grub ne passe pas le stage3 !

----------

## nemo13

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

> il s'agit bien ici de tailler une bavette, refaire le monde autour d'une biere tout en se demandant pourqoui grub ne passe pas le stage3 !

 toutafédacor!

quoique un pastaga c'est pas mal non plus

joyeuses chopines à ton initiative   :Laughing: 

----------

## gbetous

[cliché]

vous allez l'appeler gench'too ?

[/cliché]

en tous cas bon courage pour votre initiative   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   c'est juste pour vous faire imaginer que ca risque d'etre une "petite" communauté gentoo qui va fonctionné un temps, puis qui va disparaitre... 
> 
> Et alors ? Pendant sa courte existence, elle aura peut-être permis d'attirer doucement de nouveaux membres qui autrement auraient été rebutés par la grosse machine gentoo ...  
> 
> Et puis, crois-tu vraiment que la communauté gentoo a toujours existé et existera à jamais ?  

 

C'est vrai, une petite communauté peut être utile. Mais, tout dépend de la communauté, la taille n'a pas vraiment d'importance (ex: forums développez.com et gentoo.org ...  ce dernier est bien plus dynamique!).

Je sais pas si la communauté Gentoo à toujours existé (j'étais pas la au tout début, j'étais encore tout heureux sous winXP). Mais je sais qu'a l'heure actuelle, ou gentoo est très fonctionnel, à jour et fort apprécié de certain utilisateur, cette communauté n'est pas prêt de disparaitre.

Ce n'est pas parce que des vétérants (tout comme moi) disparaisse que la communauté meurt, bien au contraire. Un bon vétéran aura réussi à refilé l'envie d'aider au tit "n00b"; c'est ainsi que le cycle se répète sans cesse (bon, si gentoo disparait, la communauté y passera aussi ...).

EDIT: concernant la "régionalisation"   :Laughing:     je suis pas d'accord. Qu'est ce qui t'empeche d'organiser une install-party à partir du forum ? Qu'est-ce qui t'empeche de rencontrer des gens de ta région à partir de ce forum ? Qu'est-ce qui t'empeche de téléphonner, mailler, smsé ou autre avec un contact découvert sur ce forum ???

oui, rien !  Le truc, c'est que ce n'est "qu'un forum" ... il n'y a plus d'évolution à ce forum; mais on pourrait facilement rajouter des fonctionnalités intéressante (genre, c'était présent sur le net une fois, avec google, placer son pseudo sur une map monde ...). 

Voilà, le seul hic, c'est que les webmasters sont peut être un peu paresseux   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *anti-conformiste wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   blablabla    
> 
> Mais ce résonnement est la parfaite illustration de l'isolement généré par les réseaux comme Internet. Dans un monde qui communique de plus en plus on voit des gens de plus en plus seuls parler à leur téléphone et à leur ordinateur! Certes c'est une révolution et comme beaucoup, je ne peux plus faire sans. Mais la chaleur humaine, la coloration d'une explication personnalisée, les rencontres le feeling et tous les sentiments qui nous habitent ne peuvent  vivre à travers un forum. C'était une parenthèse que je tiens absolument à refermer afin que cette proposition de club ne tourne pas à la divergence d'opinions entre le réel et le virtuel.
> 
> Quant à la question est-ce que c'est utile, est-ce que ça durera, c'est une fausse question : dès lors que tu nais, tu es condamné à mourir. Alors à quoi bon vivre ...?
> ...

 

Tu as de très bon arguments   :Laughing: 

Mais, tu divagues, parce que bon ... quelle rapport avec l'isolement ? 

Bon, pour vous remettre dans le droit chemin, tout ce que j'en dis, c'est qu'il faut pouvoir avoir une partie (sur gentoo.org) qui regroupe toute les petites communautés histoire que l'on ne doivent pas utiliser l'histoire pour s'en souvenir ...

Et sinon, si le concept d'un autre site "régional" peut apporter un réel plus (donc, autre chose qu'un 2ème forums gentoo francais ...), alors oui, il a une raison d'exister.

Ah, concernant le fait que "on est né, on est condamné" ... ce sont nos parrents qui nous ont donné naissance ... c'est de eux qu'est venu la première idée (il ne vous ont pas créés pour que vous apportier un plus au monde... alors que pour un site web, c'est généralement le cas). 

Enfin, j'arrete parce que le thread part vraiment en couille, et jme sens un rien responsable   :Rolling Eyes:     désolé ...

Je pense que si cette idée est réalisée, il faut pouvoir la "promouvoir" sur le site "de base" traitant de Gentoo .. à savoir gentoo.org   :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  []

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *anti-conformiste wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*   blablabla    
> 
> Mais ce résonnement est la parfaite illustration de l'isolement généré par les réseaux comme Internet. Dans un monde qui communique de plus en plus on voit des gens de plus en plus seuls parler à leur téléphone et à leur ordinateur! Certes c'est une révolution et comme beaucoup, je ne peux plus faire sans. Mais la chaleur humaine, la coloration d'une explication personnalisée, les rencontres le feeling et tous les sentiments qui nous habitent ne peuvent  vivre à travers un forum. C'était une parenthèse que je tiens absolument à refermer afin que cette proposition de club ne tourne pas à la divergence d'opinions entre le réel et le virtuel.
> 
> Quant à la question est-ce que c'est utile, est-ce que ça durera, c'est une fausse question : dès lors que tu nais, tu es condamné à mourir. Alors à quoi bon vivre ...?
> ...

 

Bon c'est fini ?   :Very Happy: 

C'est ton opinion, je la respecte. Nous ne sommes pas d'accord, heureusement du reste, sinon le monde serait monotone.

Je ne remettrai pas 20 sous.

----------

## SanKuKai

En tant que nouveau ch'ti, je ne peux qu'appuyer ce genre d'initiative.

Comme cela a été dit, ce genre d'initiative a plus pour objectif de réunir des personnes ayant une passion commune autour d'une mousse que de mettre en place un centre documentaire ou de support pour la région Nord-Pas de Calais.

Bref bien que n'étant plus utilisateur de Gentoo (ni de Linux d'ailleurs...), si ça se passe à moins de 50 bornes de chez moi pourquoi pas.  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *Quote:*   

> Bon c'est fini ?  
> 
> C'est ton opinion, je la respecte. Nous ne sommes pas d'accord, heureusement du reste, sinon le monde serait monotone.
> 
> Je ne remettrai pas 20 sous.
> ...

 

D'accord   :Very Happy: 

tu veux dire 20 cents ???   :Laughing: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Question: 

 :Idea: 

 :Arrow:   []

----------

## gregool

cht'un_ne bonne idée cha, saque n' din tcho...mi chu pu dinl coin   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

